# 5.1 HT system within 25K



## summers (Oct 12, 2014)

I am planning to buy a 5.1 HT system to be connected to 43" Samsung TV. It will be mainly for watching movies and ocassional music listening. I don't need a DVD/BR player. 

I've shortlisted the following two :

Sony HT-IV300
Yamaha YHT-196

I plan to use the HT for a quite long time. Kindly advise considering the voice clarity, longevity and after  sales service.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 14, 2014)

If you can, spend a bit more and get an Onkyo HTS 3500


----------



## summers (Oct 20, 2014)

My budget is max 25K only. Can't extend further. I've researched a bit on net and found these two system suitable. Considering the location i reside, its not possible to take a demo for brands like yamaha, onkyo or denon. I'll have to go by the reviews. Moreover, if any service issue arises after purchase, it will be a big headache for me if i go with premium brands mentioned above. 

I know that sony and other companies can't provide the quality of sound as compared to brands like yamaha & onkyo. Thats the risk i've to take for premium sound quality.

Is it possible to build a HTPC and buy decent speakers within 25K and get the same audio quality compared to yamaha/onkyo...?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 21, 2014)

The Yamahas and Pioneers below Rs 25K are pure crap.The speakers are cheap and distort and the so called AVRs have so low quality build that I wont be surprised if the Transformer or circuits go Kaput within six months.For Rs 25000 the best option is Logitech Speaker System Z906. Has THX certification so theres some light as to where the build quality goes. If your budget was ATLEAST Rs 30/35K I would have asked you to go to Denons and Yamahas and Onkyos and Pioneers.


----------

